
Sprint to buy a third of Jay Z's music streaming service Tidal - Vannatter
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/01/23/sprint-to-buy-33-percent-stake-in-tidal.html
======
jaymzcampbell
The linked article doesn't say but it's suggested [1] this was for $200m
valuing it at $600m. If that's true that seems a fairly good deal given only
last week there was talk that subscriber numbers where hugely inflated. That
said, Sprint are planning on using this to sweeten their existing subscribers
as opposed to looking for this as a "get users _from_ tidal _to_ sprint".

Still this seems an expensive way to do this. I don't know why they didn't
look to do something like their previous specials with Spotify [3].

[1]: [http://www.musicbusinessworldwide.com/tidal-
sells-33-stake-f...](http://www.musicbusinessworldwide.com/tidal-
sells-33-stake-for-200m-to-softbank-owned-us-telco-sprint/) [2]:
[http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/20/14336218/tidal-
subscriber-...](http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/20/14336218/tidal-subscriber-
numbers-inflating-report) [3]: [https://community.spotify.com/t5/Spotify-
Community-Blog/Say-...](https://community.spotify.com/t5/Spotify-Community-
Blog/Say-hello-to-our-music-partnership-with-Sprint-US/ba-p/774631)

